
Ask HN: How are the front end devs keeping up with fast pace of technologies? - babyboy808
I have been a frontend dev for about 10 years now and am, both in awe of the pace at which this area is progressing but also finding it hard to keep up to date with all of the available technologies.<p>From JavaScript frameworks, to new and upcoming CSS grid layouts. How do you keep up to date with all of these, work a full-time job and keep your sanity?
======
IX_Hispana
Early adopters are a minority. You'll save time if you decide not to be one.

For example, I'm very glad I did not spend any time learning webpack
configuration. All the big frameworks have a cli or equivalent doing it for
you nowadays.

You can be conservative at work and just keep an eye on the news. Don't delve
into the code - playing around with alpha stuff is the real time sink.

------
skynode
I basically outline what's important to the business (per development cycle
and complexity) and try to stick with frameworks whose devs are explicitly
wary of breaking changes.

Based on these, my stack is simply React/Redux on the front end.

Disclosure: full-stack, technical co-founder.

